# I recovered in 2 weeks, farewell forum



## swe1995 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

How long did you have DP before you recovered?


----------



## leelooleeloo (Sep 4, 2014)

Benzodiazepines will definitely help a lot. Just be very careful about going off of them, or being on them for too long <3 The withdrawal is what got me into DR, and worse. Never ever stop too fast - you can easily go into delirium tremins. Check out benzobuddies.org and the Ashton maunual online. Best of luck. It will work, but be so careful.


----------



## swe1995 (Aug 31, 2014)

seafoamneon said:


> How long did you have DP before you recovered?


first time i experienced dp was 4 years ago.


----------



## Thescamp (Mar 2, 2014)

I agree about the benzos. Now I am in the benzobuddies forum instead in this one. I am still on withdrawal cause i jumped from 0.5 mg Klonopin daily usage for couple of months (cold turkey). Severe dp today but it passes away. Be careful with the benzos and always taper ! Good luck and stay healthy !


----------



## swe1995 (Aug 31, 2014)

disquiet said:


> Basically what your saying and im not trying to be rude is: a guide on how to cope with dp, not heal, cope. Kinda misleading since your not actually getting rid of your root and dissociating problem so people see this and think this is how you solve it so its very misleading, Im glad your seeing relief tho but i dont think your recovered,, i think your just managing symptoms. which isnt a bad think and im not trying to come off as a jerk just seeing another on of these so called "recoveries" is like ugh ,,, where are the real recovery storys lol. im glad for u tho that u can manage your dp tho thats awesome. Take it easy man, later


 we're all different. My chronic dp is gone, it really is. That's because I managed the symptoms for a while without panicking. I still experience anxiety but that's normal. But I like the feeling of not being " detached " and I just wanted to share my individual journey. I know how hard it is to stop clinging on the name " depersonalization " and how you feel threatened when people claim they're recovered. Just relax and do whatever you want.


----------



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

Did you drink or do any other drugs while DP/DR'd? Cigarettes or Caffeine even?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

im very surprised your doctor gave you two benzos at once, let alone the two strongest acting ones.


----------

